# kids having fun :)



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Fun around the pen this morning


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh so precious!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I could just steal that white one! They are all cute, but that white one needs to go in my pocket!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I know, my daughter is in love with Padraig, the white one. He is the only one that nobody has inquired about when I put an ad up for sale :shrug: We will keep him if nobody wants him! The one on the table all by himself is Braddach, the youngest of the bunch...he is at least 3 lbs bigger then the rest of the gang and taller then them all lol. I have so much fun when I go out and sit with them


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, they are so sweet and sooo cute!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh, and his name is Padraig too! Oh my, your killing me! 

I would take him if I were closer! I would keep him if I were you!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

even if we have to wether him, we will keep him if need be  I'm gonna have a hard time parting with any of them!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That's exactly why I cannot breed! Well ...... No don't do it! Maybe just once! I need a 2000sqft barn!!!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe sweet sweet kids!!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Great looking lads and lasses! Love the names as well.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They are soooo adorable!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

thank you !


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So cute!


----------

